# Unfertig, Lieblos, Sinnfrei



## Robby1234 (29. September 2008)

Die Überschrift drückt eigentlich schon alles aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich wundert es dass hier so wenige Unmut ablassen.
Der Squigtreiber ist doch im Moment eine völlig fehlkonzipierte Klasse. Wie kann man eine Ranged DD Klasse ohne Möglichkeit zur Selbstheilung (fragwürdige Skills mal ausgeschlossen) Stoff tragen lassen?

Ich weiß Vergleiche zu WoW sind nicht wirklich erwünscht aber wie viele hätten einen Jäger gespielt der nach 2 Hieben hinüber wäre?
Diese Lieblosigkeit der Skills ist eine andere Sache, da reicht die Palette von völlig absurd bis wissen wir schon seit Beta aber haben bis heute nichts geändert (Squigpanzer lässt grüßen). Außerdem braucht so eine Klasse eine Unmenge an Snare und Root Möglichkeiten um Überleben zu können und keine Skills die 20sek Abklingzeit haben...

Das alles würde sich vll. mit ein wenig Gutwillen ertragen lassen ABER selbst die Steuerung ist immer noch für den Arsch. Kann es denn SOOOOOOOO schwer sein wenigstens einen Rückruf Knopf auf die Petleiste zu zaubern? Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit? Unfähigkeit? Na egal selbst wenn der da wäre würde mein Stachelsquig immer noch nichts können ausser lustig aussehen -.-

Der DMG über den zumindest ab und an gemeckert wird kann ein Magus doch nur lachen, der macht ohne Pet mehr Schaden und hält genauso viel aus, hat auch ein Pet und hat bessere Snares.
Nochmal: Mich wundert es wirklich, dass man so eine verbuggte, unfertige und lieblose Klasse ernsthaft ins Spiel gebracht hat.

Hätte man doch lieber den Spalta erstmal gebracht und den Squiggi mal überarbeitet. Schade dabei mag ich Gobboz so gern, aber es gibt ja auch noch den Shammy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (29. September 2008)

mhh ich kann dich irgendwie nicht verstehen ich kommen mit dem treiba perfekt klar.... vllt ist es einfach nicht deine klasse also ich finde den treiba toll und werde ihn bis zum endgame spielen.....

mfg airace


----------



## nalcarya (29. September 2008)

Robby1234 schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht so eine Klasse eine Unmenge an Snare und Root Möglichkeiten um Überleben zu können


Halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Der Squigtreiba ist eben *kein* Hunter. Punkt.

Wenn man im PvP keine dicken Schwarzorks zwischen sich und dem Gegner hat, dann muss man gegen Nahkämpfer auf die Plänkler- aka Hit'n'Run Taktik umschweifen, sonst kann sich grad nen Sarg zimmern lassen. Bei PvE Soloquesten muss man sich eben entweder seinen Standardsquig oder den Aggroreduce-Skill zunutze machen... oder je nach Situation per Squigexplosion zwischen beidem wechseln und wenn es einem doch mal so wegstirbt kann man immer noch Hit'n'Run ansetzen und so stärkere Gegner totkiten.

Sofern man sich auf die Squigrüstung spezialisiert (grad den Pfadnamen nicht im Kopf) ist man ja eh eher Nahkämpfer und sollte auch dementsprechendes Equip tragen (was es durchaus gibt... ich hab schon genug Squigtreiba-Teile mit Stärke, Waffenfertigkeit, Leben,... gesehen) und nach Möglichkeit sein Gassquig draußen haben (100% mehr Rüstung ftw) damit man halbwegs erfolgreich ist.

Dass die Squigs generell und der Stachelsquig im speziellen noch recht buggy sind, stört mich allerdings auch nicht wenig. Aber da du ja schon den WoW-Vergleich angefangen hast... das war da zum Release und auch lange Zeit danach mit den Pets auch nicht besser. Was eigentlich keine Entschuldigung ist, aber ich wollt's mal erwähnt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls gefällt mir die Klasse an sich sehr gut so wie sie jetzt ist. Squigbugs patchen und ich bin glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gitznick (30. September 2008)

Robby1234 schrieb:


> Ich weiß Vergleiche zu WoW sind nicht wirklich erwünscht aber wie viele hätten einen Jäger gespielt der nach 2 Hieben hinüber wäre?
> Diese Lieblosigkeit der Skills ist eine andere Sache, da reicht die Palette von völlig absurd bis wissen wir schon seit Beta aber haben bis heute nichts geändert (Squigpanzer lässt grüßen). Außerdem braucht so eine Klasse eine Unmenge an Snare und Root Möglichkeiten um Überleben zu können und keine Skills die 20sek Abklingzeit haben...



Ich hab ne Moralfähigkeit mit nem Push-Back, eine die mich 7 Sekunden so gut wie Immun macht, eine Taktik, die mich schneller Laufen lässt bei Schaden, nen Push-Back meines Hornsquigs, eine Heilung weil meine Squigs wie Hühnchen schmecken, einen AOE-Root, einen Slow den ich im Laufen ballern kann und bekomme wenn ich es richtige sehe noch eine Art Stun für einen meiner Squigs dazu.
Hat eine Klasse mehr Root/Slow/CC Effekte?



> Das alles würde sich vll. mit ein wenig Gutwillen ertragen lassen ABER selbst die Steuerung ist immer noch für den Arsch. Kann es denn SOOOOOOOO schwer sein wenigstens einen Rückruf Knopf auf die Petleiste zu zaubern? Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit? Unfähigkeit? Na egal selbst wenn der da wäre würde mein Stachelsquig immer noch nichts können ausser lustig aussehen -.-


Swuig auf passiv stellen, noch einmal auf passiv drücken ruft den kleinen Kerl zurück...



> Der DMG über den zumindest ab und an gemeckert wird kann ein Magus doch nur lachen, der macht ohne Pet mehr Schaden und hält genauso viel aus, hat auch ein Pet und hat bessere Snares.
> Nochmal: Mich wundert es wirklich, dass man so eine verbuggte, unfertige und lieblose Klasse ernsthaft ins Spiel gebracht hat.


Ein gut spielender Mage kann vor mir im Damage stehen, aber in 90% der Fälle führe ich die Szenarien Liste an und was noch viel besser ist im 1 on 1 hab ich bisher noch jeden Magier zerlegt, also wenn die Feuer Mages zu viel Schaden machen, tötest du sie zu selkten *hehe*
Ich sehe mich außerdem eher als Supporter. Ich glaube kein Heiler kann rooten. Von daher stehe ich ja eh in hinterster Reihe und rette unseren Heilern das Leben und supporte nebenbei noch die Sorceresses mir Explosionspfeilen und ner Menge Pfeile.

Ich bin mit meinem Treiber happy und bin froh, dass er KEIN Hunter aus WoW ist.


----------



## raphnexx (1. Oktober 2008)

Dein grundlegendes Problem ist, so denke ich, du kommst mit deiner Klasse nicht klar. Das ist ja nicht tragisch, aber wenn man eine Klasse gut spielen will muss man sich auf selbige einlassen. 

Wer nur ständig rumnörgelt und nur negatives sieht der ist bei selbiger Karriere fehl am Platze

Ich für meinen Teil spiele einen Squiqtreiba und hab bislang im RvR genügend Spieler die 2-3 Level über mir waren in die Tasche gesteckt. Da mache ich bei keiner Karriere eine Ausnahme. Und das mit dem CC, bzw Verlangsamungsfähigkeiten, naja, ich hab da genug Fähigkeiten um mich aus dem Kampf zu winden. Und wenn sie dir nicht reichen, einfach mal den Gegner schneller töten, dann kommst du nicht in die Verlegenheit auf CCs zurückzugreifen.

Vielleicht agierst du einfach für deine Klasse zu träge und hast ihn zu wenig "aufpoliert" in den Stats


----------



## Katalmacht (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Klasse gut, mit genügend CC Möglichkeiten um sich zu retten, und nicht zuviel um alles wegballern zu können, andere DD Klassen kann man damiet trozdem gut besiegen, und wenn man gut spielt kan man auch immer unter TOP 3 in den BG, s sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest mit LVL 20.

Pet zurückrufen geht wenn du auf Passiv Schalten auf eine Taste legst oder halt drückst dan kommt der Squig zurück.

Ich hatte aber mit Range DD Klassen allgemein nicht so viel Fun weil diese Klassen vorallem viel Aufwand brauchen um sie gut zu spielen dan gehen sie aber ab , deshalb spiel ich nun den Schwarzork der muss nicht soviel denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (2. Oktober 2008)

Du solltest vielleich nochmal die einzelnen Skills mit nem anderen Treiber durchsprechen, vielleicht hast du einfach ned verstanden wo die Vor- und Nachteile liegen. Du hast nämlich ne Menge Möglichkeiten. Vor Allem ab lvl 20 wenn du auch etwas an den Meisterschaftspfaden arbeiten kannst wirds richtig lustig und der Schaden zieht gewaltig an. Wenn ich nicht gerade esse, chatte oder aus dem Fenster schaue gibts in ner halbwegs anständigen Szenario Gruppe auch kein Problem im Top Bereich der DD's zu liegen.

Würde wie schon die Vorredner sagen empfehlen.

a.) Die Klasse erst mal kennen lernen.
b.) Ne andere Klasse spielen
c.) Back to WoW und dort den Jäger spielen....


----------



## irribar (4. Oktober 2008)

moin moin

Zum teil muss ich dem TE recht geben.
Hab einen Squiggi auf level 26 und hab den baum des "dollen schiessens" (Big Shooting) gewählt. Hab mir mit Level 26 den skill "vergiftete Pfeile geholt und nach 30 Minuten wieder verlernt weil völlig überflüssig. Wieso?
Vergiftete Pfeile:
3 Sekunden Schusszeit und macht bei Level 28 Mob 375 Schaden obwohl Grundschaden 420 sein soll.
auf der andere Seite mach ich mit
Rumballern:
1 Sekunde Schusszeit (verkürzt durch Taktik) bei einem level 28 Mob 225 Schaden. Damit mach ich in 3 Sekunden ca 2,5 mal Rumballern wobei selbst wenn man nur 2 schafft es mit 450 Schaden immernoch 75 Schaden mehr sind als mit Vergiftete Pfeile und wenn mal ein Schuss ausgewichen oder geblockt wird ist der Damageverlust nicht ganz so groß.

Bei level 13 im big Shooting Baum gibts dann den nächsten Schuss den man skillen kann. Macht 500 Schaden wenn der Gegner unter 20% ist. Wenn ich das level habe um den Schuss skillen zu können mach ich in der gleichen Zeit mit rumballern den gleichen Schaden egal wieviel leben der Gegner hat.


Als nächstes was mir ein wenig unverständlich ist: Wieso hab ich in einem Fernkampfzweig ein Nahkampfpet mit dem Hornsquigg während der Nahkampfzweig das Fernkampfpet Gassquigg hat.




> Ich für meinen Teil spiele einen Squiqtreiba und hab bislang im RvR genügend Spieler die 2-3 Level über mir waren in die Tasche gesteckt. Da mache ich bei keiner Karriere eine Ausnahme. Und das mit dem CC, bzw Verlangsamungsfähigkeiten, naja, ich hab da genug Fähigkeiten um mich aus dem Kampf zu winden. Und wenn sie dir nicht reichen, einfach mal den Gegner schneller töten, dann kommst du nicht in die Verlegenheit auf CCs zurückzugreifen.



Wie machste das??
Mit einem Feuerzauberer oder Hexenjäger brauch ich mich garnicht einlassen. Da bin ich down bevor ich die auf 50% runterhabe. Ich schiess mit 250-300 Schäden auf die während ich vom Feuerzauberer 600-1000 Feuerbälle abbekomme oder den Dot der 4 mal für 250 tickt.
Heiler heilen meine Schaden direkt wieder weg und behaken mich dann mit Damagezauber.

Und wie kämpfste gegen Nahkämpfer. Selbst wenn ich sie verlangsame und sogar roote mach ich mit meine Schüssen sowenig Schaden das ich einen Nahkämpfer vielleicht mal auf 50% runterbringe. Danach steht er aber bei mir und haut mich genüßlich um.
"Laufen und schiessen" skill macht weniger Damage am Gegner als was ich abbekomme wenn er mir Äxte oder so in den Rücken schmeisst.


Bin offen für jegliche tips da ich gerne meinem Squigg spiele und weiterspielen möchte.


----------



## Gartarus (5. Oktober 2008)

irribar schrieb:


> Wie machste das??
> Mit einem Feuerzauberer oder Hexenjäger brauch ich mich garnicht einlassen. Da bin ich down bevor ich die auf 50% runterhabe. Ich schiess mit 250-300 Schäden auf die während ich vom Feuerzauberer 600-1000 Feuerbälle abbekomme oder den Dot der 4 mal für 250 tickt.
> Heiler heilen meine Schaden direkt wieder weg und behaken mich dann mit Damagezauber.
> 
> ...



Hätte auch gern ein paar Tipps. Habe gleich doer ähnlich Probleme.


----------



## mario838 (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich finds alles ziemlich Quatsch.. Mein squig treiber is seit 8tagen 40 jetzt :X.. und Muss ehrlich sagen in den t4 bgs kann ich locker mit fast allen dds mithalten.. gegen zauberer / feuerzauberer sieht halt jeder alt aus wense nen personal healer am arsch hängen haben aber sonnsts gehts ganz gut... Und im 1on1 haste auch gegen fast alles eine chance also bitte ich euch ganz ehrlich euch bissel mehr mit der klasse zu befassen und weniger rumzuheulen.


----------



## Chucky Chack (8. Oktober 2008)

mario838 schrieb:


> Und im 1on1 haste auch gegen fast alles eine chance.




Also gegen Meeles seh ich alt aus... du etwa nicht >.<

<----auch 40... also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nibblit Nipplzwicka (9. Oktober 2008)

mario838 schrieb:


> Naja ich finds alles ziemlich Quatsch.. Mein squig treiber is seit 8tagen 40 jetzt :X.. und Muss ehrlich sagen in den t4 bgs kann ich locker mit fast allen dds mithalten.. gegen zauberer / feuerzauberer sieht halt jeder alt aus wense nen personal healer am arsch hängen haben aber sonnsts gehts ganz gut... Und im 1on1 haste auch gegen fast alles eine chance also bitte ich euch ganz ehrlich euch bissel mehr mit der klasse zu befassen und weniger rumzuheulen.



Die meisten melees sind unschaffbar. Sie killen dich mit 2-3 Schlägen, während du kaum Schaden an ihnen machst. Ebenso wie der Squigtreiba im 1 on 1 gegen fast jede Klasse kaum was reißt.


----------



## Nofel (9. Oktober 2008)

irribar schrieb:


> Als nächstes was mir ein wenig unverständlich ist: Wieso hab ich in einem Fernkampfzweig ein Nahkampfpet mit dem Hornsquigg während der Nahkampfzweig das Fernkampfpet Gassquigg hat.



Moin

ganz einfach Hornsquigg gibt 10% mehr Reichweite, Gassquigg 100% mehr Rüstung sind da schon richtig. Aber es zeigt schon das du dich nicht wirklich mit der Klasse auseinander gesetzt hast. Wenn das sogar ein JdK weis (mein Treiber ist noch 12)


----------



## Nibblit Nipplzwicka (9. Oktober 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ganz einfach Hornsquigg gibt 10% mehr Reichweite, Gassquigg 100% mehr Rüstung sind da schon richtig. Aber es zeigt schon das du dich nicht wirklich mit der Klasse auseinander gesetzt hast. Wenn das sogar ein JdK weis (mein Treiber ist noch 12)



Ich wette du hast nicht gewusst, dass der Gassquig bis kurz vor Release noch im "_Pfad des dollen schießens_" war und 10% mehr Reichweite gegeben hat, während Horny Hornsquig im Stecherpfad deine Rüssi um 100% erigierte. hatte MMn mehr Sinn gemacht, als das schwächste Pet mit der geringsten Rüssi, den bescheidensten Stats und der popligsten Resi in den Nahkampfbaum zu packen. Ein Fernkampfpet. Im Nahkampfbaum... Und ich dachte bei Blizzard arbeiten nur Praktikanten...

Bevor du anderen vorwirfst keine Ahnung zu haben, solltest du dir lieber an die eigene Nase fassen und bei der Klasse bleiben, die du auch spielst.


----------



## KimOhNo (9. Oktober 2008)

weis gar nicht wo das problem ist so ergänzen die beiden sich doch super. Das nahkampf pet haut die gegner um und stört die caster während man drauf haut von hinten während einem das Gas Pad von hinten "supportet" und nicht in mitten der Front steht damit der Rüssi Bonuns auch weitehrin gewährt ist.


----------



## Nibblit Nipplzwicka (10. Oktober 2008)

KimOhNo schrieb:


> weis gar nicht wo das problem ist so ergänzen die beiden sich doch super. Das nahkampf pet haut die gegner um und stört die caster während man drauf haut von hinten während einem das Gas Pad von hinten "supportet" und nicht in mitten der Front steht damit der Rüssi Bonuns auch weitehrin gewährt ist.



Zu schade, dass dein Squigpanza nur abilities hat, die mindestens einen 5 sekunden cooldown haben.

Über die Ergänzung läßt sich streiten. Schau dir mal die fähigkeit "Bad gas" an. Sie wirkt innerhalb von 30 metern und ich wette dein gassquig ist nicht innerhalb von 30 metern um deinen Squigpanza. Ebenso funktioniert "Get em", squigexplosion oder entwaffnen auch nicht mit deinem fernkampfpet. Die einzig kombinierbare ist, dass beide dazu fähig sind ae schaden zu machen.


----------



## Black Eye (3. November 2008)

Nibblit schrieb:


> Die meisten melees sind unschaffbar. Sie killen dich mit 2-3 Schlägen, während du kaum Schaden an ihnen machst. Ebenso wie der Squigtreiba im 1 on 1 gegen fast jede Klasse kaum was reißt.



Komisch hast du auch mal dran gedacht deine resistenzen zu überprüfen, wenn du schwirigkeiten hast ein 1vs1 zu überleben musst du halt da ein wenig nachbessern. ansonnsten kannst du nen Feuermagier locker wegballern und nen Hexenjäger ist so ne sache. da sollte man schon schauen was dr dir für nen Urteil verpasst hat wenn du nen Urteil drauf hast, der dir schaden gibt wenn du dich bewegst muss du zwangsweise sterben wenn du feige wegrennst. ansonnsten hast du dein Hornsquig der kickt ihn weg und dote ihn ordendlich zu dann fällt dr auch. Squigtreiber sit nunmal keine einfache klasse wo man einfach stehen kann und dmg macht. Man muss das pet an die Situation anpassen und auch seine Taktiken optimal zusammenbauen. Zum schluss hat man immernoch seine Moralfähigkeiten und damit Ballert man auch mal drei melees aufeinmal weg.

Also nicht meckern wenn es nicht auf anhieb klappt, bis lev 40 hat man zeit zu üben. Aber dann sollten die meisten Fahigkeiten schon sitzen. Wenn nicht nimm deine Char nochmal genau vor schau was hast du für Ausrüstung und was kann man da verbessern. Danach setz dich mit den einzelnen Fahigkeiten ausseinander und welche Taktiken dazu passen. Sollte das alles nicht helfen, überleg dir ob du überhaupt als Treiber geeignet bist. Vielleicht liegt dir ja ne andere Klase doch deutlich besser.

PS. Ein 40er Squigtreiber rockt schon ganz ordentlich im SC und man macht seine Deathblows und DMG.


----------



## Atraxxas (15. November 2008)

also ich für meinen teil finde den treiba sehr handlich und hab keine probleme mit ihm... man sollte sich halt schon am anfang über die klasse informieren:

"it's all about squigs"

nich: "you are a massive hunter, go kill 'em alone"

du musst lernen mit deinen squigs zu arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der squigtreiba is sehr gut konzipiert und macht sehr viel fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spätestens auf lvl 20, wenn man auf seinem reittier sitzt weiss man warum man nen goblin spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die animationen sind köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JKoar (23. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

ich für meinen Teil habe festgestellt das der Squigi eine sehr geniale Klasse ist da sie viele Möglichkeiten für viele Spielweisen bietet.
Ich mußte selber feststellen das man am Anfang schnell den Überblick verlieren kann da es sehr viele Skills gibt. Wer dmg machen will muß ich im Klaren sein das dies eine agresive und schnelle Spielweise verlangt. Man muß genau wissen wann wie und wo welche Fahigkeit einzusetzen ist, was Routine verlangt. 
Ich muß gestehen das ich selber momentan noch Probleme habe da mir einfach die Routine fehlt doch ich habe das Potenzial erkannt und weiß das ich noch üben muß bevor ich im 1vs1 etwas erreichen kann.
Wer allerdings die Sache eher ruhig angehen will kann nur supporten (Pfad des schnellen schießen).

Einfach weiter probieren und sich die einzelnen Skill ganau anschauen, welche man für seine persönliche Spielweise verwenden kann und benötigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<3 Squigi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (23. Dezember 2008)

Es sollte laut Mythic nicht so viel CCs geben, aber es gibt sie leider doch.

Aber der Treiba ist eine interessante Klasse. Klar sind nicht alle Fähigkeiten perfekt, aber derzeit müssen sie sich noch um andere Probleme kümmern und Klassen werden dort auch mit verbessert, aber erst einmal eher nebenbei. Vergleich doch mal den Schwertmeister. Sollte er nicht mit Zweihandwaffe Tanken können? Ja wo ist das ??? Viele Schwertmeister heulen rum, aber zur liebe ihrer Klasse wechseln sie im Fall als Tank, auch auf Schild/Einhand. obwohl es Schwertmeister heißt und nicht Schildmeister.

Der Squitreiba hat doch gute Möglichkeiten.

Einmal die üblichen Dinge AE Root, ein Knockback als Moralfähigkeit und ein Snare Schuß in der Bewegung.

Dann Knockdowns vom Squig und sowas.

Dann dieses Run Away, wo der Squig tauntet und du selbst nach vorne Springst. Dann diese Taktikt mit dem Schneller laufen nach Schaden. Da geht doch das ganze.

Als Tank musst du deine Leute bewachen, aber kannst es oft nicht weil du gerootet bist , gestunt, geslienced etc. Aber he du hast ja dieses Juggerdings, toll aller 60 Sekudnen kommst frei und bist wieder drin? Weil jede Klasse Roots hat, Knockbacks und das ganze. Bei mehrern Klassen auf dem Spielfeld, ist das oft ein CC nach dem anderen. Nein zu viel CC rauben den Spaß. Weil man nichts machen kann und die Gegnerklasse muss ja net mal Spielen können. Nein Root ... Feuer ... Knockback ... Feuer ... Entwaffnene Schlagen, dann snaren ... Wegspringen ... FEuer ... Root ... 

Da muss man jetzt nicht spielen können um sowas zu können. z.B. WOW ... Frostmagier ... eigentlich können die nix ... nur Rooten, Snaren und CC ... damit killen die viele Klassen. Hexer ... hm ... Doten ... Doten ... Doten und dann ist egal obm na selbst stirbt der Feind ist meisten auch tot. Jäger ... Fallen, Verlangsamen, Pet ... hm ... hm ... . Als Krieger hat man nicht viel dagegen und der Wirbeltanz da, hilft ja nur wenn man nicht schon betroffen ist. Naja ... wenn man ran ist ... Eisblock oder Gottschilder bei einigen Klassen ... und buff Frostnova ... ja aber richtig gemacht hat der noch nichts. Nur fest setzen und ballern ... das macht doch nur dem Magier spaß ... Wenn der aber nur wenige CCs hat und wirklich abwarten muss um sie zu setzen, dann würde es interessanter werden.

Soll heißen bei 25% der HP 50% oder 75% oder 100% ... etc. Wann setzt man den CC ... wenn man 5 zur Auswahl hat und noch am Ende einen Eisblock ... da brauch man die Klasse net spielen können. Nur die Tasten drücken und dann in Forenposten wie toll man ist, obwohl man eigentlich nicht mal was gemacht hat ... nur den Gegner nicht ran kommen lassen. 

Nö WAR hat noch viele AE CCs, was ich übertrieben finde. Aber an sich ist es halt ok so. Vorallem du hast doch oft mehr als ein Target? Ein Eins gegen Eins ist halt bei WAR net so toll. Als Rang DD kannst doch locker auf andere Targets gehen, ballerst halt auf einen der gerade von den Nahkämpfer erfasst wurde und machst seine Rüstung put oder seine Initative etc. Warum direkt auf denn der Vor dir steht? Damit du zeigen kannst das du als Squigtreiber es mit jeder  Klasse aufnehmen kannst. 

Dafür ist WAR nicht gut. Das macht in WOW streckenweise spaß sich mit allem und jeden anzulegen um zu sehen wie weit man kommt. Aber bei WAR hat es eben seine Grenzen. Vorallem im RVR. Da man dort wirklich die Gruppenkämpfe sehen muss, worauf vieles ausgelegt ist. Da muss man auch bereit sein als DD vom Ziel ab zulassen und auf ein weit aus günstigeres zu gehen, gerade als Range hat man da möglichkeiten. Die Heiler wollen doch auch heilen und wenn keiner da ist ... naja Mensch =) wieso alles schwarz sehen man ist Goblin.

Da lacht man jeden aus und kichert vor sich hin und sprengt noch seinen Squig und dann ... naja kommt er wieder und ... naja man stirbt oder auch nicht. Warum Anfangen 5 Roots zu wollen, Knockbacks etc. WEnn man dann so niemals Feinde zu fürchten hat? Wo bleibt da der Spaß? Meine dann kannst doch genau so versuchen allein eine Keep einzunehmen oder PQs solo zu machen, weil du ja jeden Rooten kannst und eh keiner an dich heran kommt. Aber ... das solls doch auch nicht sein.


----------



## Wolle80 (23. Dezember 2008)

Robby1234 schrieb:


> Die Überschrift drückt eigentlich schon alles aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht ganz wo das Problem ist...

Zur Frage der Selbstheilung:
1. Squig auffressen
2. (Im Squigpanzer) Vom Schaden der Gassquigs heilen lassen
3. Tränke
Und viel Mehr braucht ein Ranged DD auch nicht.
Ansonsten würde ich gerne wissen warum ein Fernkämpfer sich unbedingt selbst heilen können muss? Soll ja sowas wie Heiler geben...

Snare und Root Möglichkeiten:

1. Snare Shoot
2. Standart Squig Knockdown
3. Hornsquig Knockback
4. Squig AE Snare
5. Moral 1 Knockback

und das mit lvl 24!

Was will ich mehr? Speziell da ich mit Squigexplosion den 30  Sek CD umgehen kann.

Zum WoW Vergleich:
Die Tatsache das ein Ranged DD mittlere Rüstung trägt stösst bei mir heute noch auf Unverständniss...

Zu Rückruf:

Passiv stellen, das Pet kommt bei Fuss.

Zum Magus:
1. Nachteil : Stationäres Pet
2. Nachteil : Pet kann nicht tanken

Das er mehr aushält halt ich für ein Gerücht. Und vom Schaden her ist der kleine Gobbo definitiv immer weit vorne.

Also insgesamt ist der Squigtreiber durchaus durchdacht, nur eben schwerer zu spielen als der "3 Tasten Hunter" in WoW.


----------



## Brummbör (27. Dezember 2008)

du sprichst vom treiba jetzt nicht zum zeitpunkt als der thread erstellt wurde. da war treiba ne verbuggte dmglose klasse. das hat sich einiges getan. bluten machte zu dem zeitpunkt bei lvl 20 um die 100 dmg jetzt 300. die squigs waren verbuggt (manche skills funzionierten gar nicht).
les mal die letzten patch notizen zum treiba durch um zu sehen was sich getan hat.


----------



## Wolle80 (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich rede vom jetztigen Squigtreiber,

kann mir auch nicht vor jedem Post alle Patch Notes durchlesen.
Hab überlesen wann der Threat eröffnet wurde, aber Teile des Posts (Selbstheilung z.B.) sehe ich trotzdem so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godfather Himself (8. Januar 2009)

Aus Maschinisten sicht muß ich sagen ihr seit kleine nervige Bastarde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Den einzigsten schwachpunkt den ich sehe ist
das ihr nichts aushaltet! Aber das schicksal teilen wir! Ansonsten kann ich das gejammere nicht ganz verstehen!


----------



## softcake_orange (8. Januar 2009)

Sorry aber ich weiß nicht was alle immer an den Treibaz rumzumeckern haben. Ich zieh grad nen Schatti hoch und kann einerseits zwar verstehen, worüber sie sich aufregen, aber hat schon mal jemand nen Ranged DD gesehen, der mittlere Rüstung trägt und vielleicht auch noch abgehärtet ist dazu (außer WoWs verkorkste Jägerklasse)? Und was den Schaden angeht. Treiba dürfen aufgrund der Tatsache, dass der Squig zusätzlich noch Schaden macht, gar nicht so viel Schaden machen wie andere Ranged DDs ohne Begleiter. Im T1-3 habe ich jedenfalls schon Treiba ganz vorne gesehen im dmg. Und mitlerweile sind die Squigs doppelt so stark wie ein normaler npc mob auf gleichem Level. Manche Szenarien sind so arsch klein, dass eine Horde von Squigs reichen würde um sie zu gewinnen. Es gibt nichts nervigeres als ein Squig der nicht down gehauen wird. Und dazu sollen die Treiba am besten jetzt auch noch ganz ganz viel aushalten und noch mehr Schaden raushauen. Ich denke es reicht mal an dieser Stelle. Wenn ich das Kampfverhalten mancher Treiba sehe, frag ich mich ob die überhaupt wissen wie man nen Ranged DD richtig spielt... Schon schlimm genug, dass die Sorcerer jetzt meinen, sie müssten in jeden Order Pulk reinrennen, nur um zu zeigen wie schön sie rooten können...

Alles was der Treiba noch bekommt in Zukunft, bitte auch für den Schatti! 
Mir fehlt noch sowas wie Moloch oder root, der 100% nicht durchbrochen werden kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guznak (5. Februar 2009)

der thread is zwar schon bisschen älter aber man sollte sehen dass das pvp in warhammer teilweise viel zu unübersichtlich ist um momentan wirklich nen dd supporter zu brauchen mit dem man auch nur was reißen kann wenn man wirklich gut in dem is was man macht...
die "imbaness" einer klasse sollte definiert sein als -->klasse+skilll des spielers+rolle in der gruppe(nützlichkeit)=wert der klasse im spiel
und ganz ehrlich auch ordis sollten einsehen das der squiktreiber da mit am ende der nahrungskette steht . bis t4 brauch man kaum taktik weil die meisten sowieso nur schnätzeln wollen und ich hab selbst en squiktreiber auf 20 hochgequalt und obwohl ich die rolle des sh verstehe muss ich sagen das ich im damage meistens auf platz 4-6 ohne zu sterben bin und trotzdem andere dds die 4 mal gestorben sind 10k damage mehr raushauen als ich und sobald ein melee vor einem steht und dein heiler nich die möglichkeit hat dir volle aufmerksamkeit zu schenken bis du tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab mir dann nachdem ich teilweise doch ein bisschen gefrustet war nen shami hochgezogen und muss sagen das der ganz ehrlich bis zu dem level nich viel weniger schaden machen kann aber sich dafür heilen kann und ganz erhlich sollte ein bogen fast so viel damage wie ne 2handwaffe machen und nich wie ne 1hand obwohl man ranged is dafür hat man eben nur ein drittel der rüssi eines tanks 
und generell bin ich glaub ich zu viel von taktischer übersicht verwöhnt weil ich guild wars gespielt hab ich dem es nur auf gruppenzusammenstellung und taktik geht weil jeder lvl 20+bestes equip hat wegen pvp chars. trotzdem bin ich der meinung das man zumindest es leichter machen sollte targets für sein team zu callen dass es nich heisst los gehen wir mal alle auf den heiler und spiken den und 3 verschiedene werden angegriffen oder es wird gefragt ja wie heißt er denn? oder och ich find den gard nich ich fände es nett wenn man evtl wie in guild wars mit tab die ziele wechseln könnte ein ziel callen könnte das dann jeder durch drücken von z.B R anwählt 
das wars von meiner seite 
mit einem fröhlichen Moscht se weg --> Guznak


----------



## Yronnyn (5. Februar 2009)

Bitte in bissel mehr Satzzeichen, danke.

Ich habe nun auch angefangen ein SH zu twinken und bin begeistert. Wenig Skills in der Leiste aber echter Anspruch an Stellungspiel und Übersicht. So gefällt mir die Klasse. DMG ist so oberes Viertel und das reicht auch erstmal. Freue mich dann schon auf die Keepfights wenn ich etwas höher bin.

Gruß


----------



## Guznak (5. Februar 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Bitte in bissel mehr Satzzeichen, danke.
> 
> für dich doch gern -.-


----------



## Rorgak (9. Februar 2009)

Nach langer langer Suche hab ich die Klasse für mich entdeckt den Squigi xD.

Momentan lvl 12 bis dahin in den Szenarien immer unter den top3 meist sogar mit deutlichem Abstand erster und sehr selten gestorben.

Man muss nur 2 Sachen beachten:

1.) überlegen auf was man schießt und welchen Squigi man wo hinhetzt, aus meiner BW Zeit kann ich uech sagen so nen Vieh am Arsch zu haben ist nervig bis tödlich, da sie selten umgehauen werden.

2.) laufen und schießen, hauptziel aus größter Entfernung angreifen, töten.....dann Stellungswechsel eventuell mit laufen und schießen. Nahkämpfer nie an dich ranlassen! Manchmal passierts trotzdem naja dumm gelaufen xD.

Und der Squigi sieht nicht nur knuffig aus, er mac ht auch richtig Spaß!


----------



## yarak (24. August 2009)

also ich hab nen lvl 40iger squigi, und der geht ab wie schmitz katz...
les dir mal die skills durch und die fähigkeiten

ps der giftpfeil ist gut gegen tanks weil die rüssi da komplett egal is...


----------



## Snowhawk (24. August 2009)

yarak schrieb:


> also ich hab nen lvl 40iger squigi, und der geht ab wie schmitz katz...
> les dir mal die skills durch und die fähigkeiten
> 
> ps der giftpfeil ist gut gegen tanks weil die rüssi da komplett egal is...



und du solltest dir mal die threadalter angucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yarak (25. August 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> und du solltest dir mal die threadalter angucke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





habs grad bemerkt xD


----------

